# this is lookin good



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Stopped in to see how the boys were doing on this 1.We cleaned the roof,pavers and did a full house wash a few weeks ago and now we are doing a complete interior re-paint


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

"hands like a surgeon" LOL
Great work Aaron, are most of your homes this "grand"?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

We have been doing more this size this year than ever before,full interior/exteriors. I really belive that them seeing our videos has alot to do with them feeling comfortable knowing that we can do these larger homes.
This is the exterior work we did there as well.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Are they seeing the videos before they contact you? Finding them on Youtube or Facebook? Or are you posting them all on your site? Or using them in your bid presentation?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

RCP said:


> Are they seeing the videos before they contact you? Finding them on Youtube or Facebook? Or are you posting them all on your site? Or using them in your bid presentation?


Most are but I always ask every customer if they have seen our website and videos.If they haven't I encourage them to check them out so they can see our crews in action and get a better feel for what we can do.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

what a dump! :jester:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> We have been doing more this size this year than ever before,full interior/exteriors. I really belive that them seeing our videos has alot to do with them feeling comfortable knowing that we can do these larger homes.
> This is the exterior work we did there as well.
> YouTube - ‪Roof Cleaning Tarpon Springs 727.483.8177‬‏


 I have been doing full size jobs as well instead of just a room or two. I think the economy recovering is the cause thou. Same types of clients, they are just willing to spend now. 

Nice work as always.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Still using the Flip?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

flippin out


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

i think i might need something new? i heard sisco was shutting it down but i don't know if that will affect sending emails or posting to youtube


----------

